# Flight Feathers Won't Grow Back.



## h20 (Sep 24, 2011)

My female Budgie BB moulted two months ago and lost her flight feathers on her right wing.
Now it's happened before and her feathers have always grown back but two months on and there is no sign of any of the flight feathers growing back.
She appears happy in herself and is eating well so why is it taking so long for the flight feathers to grow back or is something wrong? 
We've had her 8 years as she was a Gumtree rescue and I think she was no older than a year when we got her.
She has regular fresh fruit and veg and egg biscuits so I am at a loss as to why they haven't grown back.
All advice appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Flight*

Are you feeding any moulting /condition food? Flax is great for supporting the feather regrowth. Add vitamins like Soluvite D by vetafarm. It could be her advanced age is needing increased nutritional support for her body to regrow her feathers. I have had a couple of older birds that lost flights after several years of normal molts. Ask your vet if they can provide a shot to give her feather factory an extra boost. Do you see any pin feathers on head / shoulders? It can take a while for the long flights to come in. Let us Know what your avian vet says about this. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## h20 (Sep 24, 2011)

She has no pin feathers on her head or shoulders, just the right wing flight feathers...would Abidec vitamins be worth a try?


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Can you post a picture of her please.
Pete


----------



## h20 (Sep 24, 2011)

Will post some tomorrow as they are all in bed now


----------

